# Infinito CV Initial Setup



## ccurry007 (Jan 18, 2005)

Anybody have comments on nuisances/quirks of a new Infinito CV?
I have read through the thread on the rattling head tube spacer, and a pre-thank you for those documenting how to deal with it.
I saw mention of external cable rattling for a few folks. Will be mindful of that as well.
I am definitely OCD about noises and it would color my initial enjoyment. 
I will pick up my freshly built Infinito CV next week. I am looking forward to it. Took a day off work to sort out any kinks before the weekend rides.
Only other thing I've been curious about is anyone using a Praxis BB on their Infinito? I bought one because the engineering behind it just makes sense to me.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## springs (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a Praxis BB on my CV. No problems so far but I don't have many miles on it yet.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Thousands of miles and only a few rattles from a under tightened saddle. Love mine!


----------



## ccurry007 (Jan 18, 2005)

Yep. I've been searching the web for the last couple weeks and don't find anyone, particularly owners, doing anything but raving about it.
There were other factors. The LBS I'm buying from didn't mind tearing down one of his stock configurations to swap over the grouppo I already have.
Then there's the fact I'm over 50 and trying to get back to riding a comfortable century, something I used to do routinely. By all accounts the CounterVail is not just marketing. It should help.
And paint. Some Celeste nonetheless. Every other frame I considered was black. Probably great frames. No visual panache. I have enough of those.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Im on the back nine too. I also have a Cervelo S3 that I use fro faster group rides, but really I don't see a measurable difference in speed/watt output over my longer rides. I DO however find the Infinito more comfortable. Post up some pictures and your thoughts when you get it.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Your bike is immensely beautiful, Vic.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks. Like cowbell, we all need a little more celeste!


----------



## ccurry007 (Jan 18, 2005)

My Infinito CV is completed and home. Posted a few pictures in the Let's See Your Bianchi thread.


----------



## ccurry007 (Jan 18, 2005)

Decided to add some initial ride feedback. I only have ~150 miles on my Infinito CV, but I've a fair idea on what I like/dislike. Hopefully something useful included for those considering the frameset. I've seen reviews and commentary about the Infinito effects of Countervail - good descender, stable at speed. All well and good. The one thing I didn't see much of before purchase was how it would be on climbs. My experience so far is it does well. Some of this may be because of the perfect temperature, or the absence of any real headwind during my rides, even slightly better fitness than last week, but I was faster than any previous occurrence of the ride that I have done a number of times and quite comfortable on the climbs. 

The good stuff
1. Really a Campagnolo change, the changes to the front mech and ergos for 2015 are just what I wanted. You smack your thumb for front big ring to small and it goes two clicks. Leaves you the extra trim click if you need it for climbing gears. I've always been heavy handed on shifting. I solved my worries about throwing the chain to the inside (even on well adjusted setups) with a chain catcher. This functional change on the 2015 Ergos plus the chain catcher eliminate the possibility.
2. I'll describe the overall effect of Countervail for me as calming. Cycling is inherently a contradiction - the pursuit of relaxed intensity. The Infinito doesn't keep you from being intense and it feels lively when you step on it, it just has a temperment that helps you stay within yourself, and not blow up because of false bravado. 
3. The Aliante saddle has a more pronounced rise at the back of the shell (compared to my usual Arione) where your pelvic bones rest. As it happens, this may have been a plus in my comfort climbing on the bike. I did spend the first 10 miles wanting to slide my way into position like I do on the Arione, but that isn't the way the Aliante wants to be used. I just had to suppress that muscle reflex a bit.
4. Quiet. I followed the advice on these forums about quieting the head tube plug, and I used a Praxis BB (puts back the weight saved with the PF30, but much more predictable if you ask me) and the result is exactly what I wanted. The bike basically disappears underneath you - it's all down to what you can put into it.

There are a handful of minor nuisances, none of which is a deal breaker.
1. There are too many Bianchi logos on this frame, almost to the point of being insulting. I shouldn't have to be a rolling billboard. It's a nice paint job. The excessive logos detract from the overall appeal. Two, three logos per tube is too much.
2. On my 50cm frame, a 24oz. bottle barely fits under the top tube on the secondary bottle cage. I'm thinking over time this will turn into a permanent mark on the underside of the top tube.
3. The compression plug seems a little fiddley. I'm used to just snugging the plug, torquing the stem and go. This one I used electrical tape on the nylon/plastic sleeve, a little extra turn of the screw to get the wedges right, then a dab of carbon paste to get it to hold, and more torque than I'm used to in getting the head tube properly snugged. I may look for a different one, but then again it's fine now and I know what it wants to work properly so maybe I leave it as is.
4. Just like most manufacturers, the stock stem is too short. It was a 9 or 10cm. My LBS didn't make it part of the deal, so no issue for me. I'm already on an 11, and may go to 12. Also, the FSA bars are alloy. FSA SL-K compacts are my standard bar so I'm going to stick with these for awhile because they fit fine. But it seems on a bike with a bias to being 'comfortable', carbon should be the spec.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

ccurry007 said:


> But it seems on a bike with a bias to being 'comfortable', carbon should be the spec.


I will comment on this. And interject a contrary point to carbon/comfort/bars.

I have Easton carbon bars on two bikes and high end AL on the rest. I find the extra stiffness on the carbon makes for less comfort, not more. Especially on a carbon frame that does not need additional vibration dampening I see them as not needed. In my case a Steel Custom and 2006 Roubaix. I was going to put them on the SL4 Roubaix I got to replace the 2006 but that sucker is so stiff I decided against and kept the stock AL bars on.

I test rode a CV and it was the most dampened feeling frame I have ever rode, my old Y-Foil Trek being a close second [using memory such as it is].

There is some inflated 2 cent for the thread.

Thanks for the detailed assessment/follow up on the CV!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

ccurry007 said:


> On my 50cm frame, a 24oz. bottle barely fits under the top tube on the secondary bottle cage. I'm thinking over time this will turn into a permanent mark on the underside of the top tube.


May I suggest an Arundel Side Loader?
Arundel Sideloader Water Bottle Cage | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## ccurry007 (Jan 18, 2005)

Interesting counterpoint. I was reacting under the general premise of carbons better chatter/buzz absorption properties.
But hey, your assertion encourages me to let this experiment play out a little longer.
I do have the equivalent bars in carbon sitting in the cabinet. I don't feel any urgency to make a swap.


----------



## ccurry007 (Jan 18, 2005)

I will consider my options at some point on the bottle cages. I just sprung for the Celeste highlighted Elites. Not ready to ditch them just yet. Something side load will reduce the amount of scuffing for sure.
There is also that the top of the bottle is touching the top tube while in the cage.
It occurs to me while typing this I should go for something side load that holds the bottle a couple millimeters lower from the mount screw. That's all it would take to keep the bottle from touching the top tube all the time.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

ccurry007 said:


> Interesting counterpoint. I was reacting under the general premise of carbons better chatter/buzz absorption properties.
> But hey, your assertion encourages me to let this experiment play out a little longer.
> I do have the equivalent bars in carbon sitting in the cabinet. I don't feel any urgency to make a swap.


I'll add I like wider bars better as the ends move just that little bit more adding just that little bit more compliance. Except with the carbon bars.


----------



## springs (Jun 26, 2011)

ccurry007, what seatpost are you using? Just curious. 

I had no trouble with my compression plug. I got a 20 oz bottle (my CV is also a 50) but the sideloader sounds like a good idea. Yeah, lots of logos but they look better when you're moving ;-)

I'll vote for carbon bars. I *think* they help filter out some buzz. 3T Ergonova in my case.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

I hated the Arione saddle for the first couple of rides. I'd always ridden a narrow, flat saddle, and assumed I'd need to swap it out. But once I got adapted to it, it's been good so far. I haven't done any 6 hour rides yet--it'll be interesting to see if it's still comfy on a long ride.

I got some wider 25mm rims in place of the stock wheels, so my 23c tires are about a 25c equivalent now. I just rode on a local brick street, and the bigger air volume and the frame dampening was really a big change. Chip-and-seal or brick streets are much smoother.

I disliked the stock bars until I realized that I needed to rotate them down, so the bar ends are more horizontal instead of pointing toward the rear axle, and move the shifters up somewhat. Much better now.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

ccurry007 said:


> Decided to add some initial ride feedback.
> ....snip...
> 3. The compression plug seems a little fiddley. I'm used to just snugging the plug, torquing the stem and go. This one I used electrical tape on the nylon/plastic sleeve, a little extra turn of the screw to get the wedges right, then a dab of carbon paste to get it to hold, and more torque than I'm used to in getting the head tube properly snugged. I may look for a different one, but then again it's fine now and I know what it wants to work properly so maybe I leave it as is.
> 
> 4. Just like most manufacturers, the stock stem is too short. It was a *9 or 10cm*. My LBS didn't make it part of the deal, so no issue for me. I'm already on an *11*, and may go to 12. Also, the FSA bars are alloy. FSA SL-K compacts are my standard bar so I'm going to stick with these for awhile because they fit fine. But it seems on a bike with a bias to being 'comfortable', carbon should be the spec.


My 55cm came with a 11cm stem, the official FSA/Bianchi stem, black with celeste trim, carbon fiber over an aluminum core. I'm looking for a 10cm. * If you have the same stem in 10cm, we might swap!
*
Yeah, adjusting the stem and steerer bearing preload took more preload than I expected, and it worked slightly loose again after a couple of rides, just enough to feel a slight knocking when I held the front brake and rocked the bike. But I know how to set it now, and it's been fine.


----------



## ccurry007 (Jan 18, 2005)

The FSA SL-K seatpost that comes with a stock build. I happen to have the same post on 3 bikes so it was a no brainer. It's no notch micro adjust on the seat angle with the two securing screws. I can get exactly the angle I want (basically dead flat level) and I've had zero problems with it staying put. Works for me.


----------



## ccurry007 (Jan 18, 2005)

@rm -rf. I think it was a 10, but I never took possession of it. I knew from measuring I needed at least an 11, so I put on an Easton EA90 I already had on to start. I've since gone for the 11cm 6 degree FSA/Bianchi stem (I'm kind of a sucker for the whole matching Celeste thing).
So, sorry, no 10cm available to swap with or I'd be happy to do it.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

^Ah, I converted 24 oz to cl. That's a 700 cl bottle. Is that really necessary? 
I've never needed more than two 600 cl bottles, even in 40 deg C mountain furnaces in Provence, France. There is of course always a drinking water fountain in every village down there. Up here in Norway there's water on tap at every church.


----------



## ccurry007 (Jan 18, 2005)

@kbwh
Fountains in every village or similar would ease my obsession about it. I do error on the safe side with ample liquid. There's a few factors that play in to that. It's about genetics mostly. I perspire, heavily in the heat. My weekend rides typically involve an hour or two in locations like Thousand Oaks, Agoura Hills, Calabasas, Tarzana, etc. here in Southern California. Those areas are warm. Coming right up here in summer I expect routinely 90+F (looks like 32C), some days 100+F at the time I'm riding through. 
I only use the larger bottles on full days in the saddle. Which will be mostly on the Bianchi as I specifically bought it for those days.
I usually go through one bottle every ~25mi. or so.


----------



## Volsung (Apr 12, 2012)

Ccurry, I use a di2 battery mount adapter thing on my seat tube bottle cage. It can lower the bottle cage considerably.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0026...tery+mount&dpPl=1&dpID=41Zl5r6Hz7L&ref=plSrch


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

This looks like an *Infinito *in the Gent-Wevelgem race, which included cobbled sections.

The image is from this photographic coverage of the race. Fantastic photos.

Six riders in a breakaway chasing one more up the road, on a wet and cold, very windy day.
View attachment 304971


----------



## ccurry007 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, go figure. I'm ordering one of those up. Turns out my perceived rubbing was easily remedied by reclamping the cage - got me the millimeter or 2 I needed. But it's still a tight fit in and out. This might let me keep the Elite/Bianchi cages on there.
Thanks.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

ccurry007 said:


> The FSA SL-K seatpost that comes with a stock build. I happen to have the same post on 3 bikes so it was a no brainer. It's no notch micro adjust on the seat angle with the two securing screws. I can get exactly the angle I want (basically dead flat level) and I've had zero problems with it staying put. Works for me.


Hmmm...I had a lot of trouble with the SL-K post that I have on my Intenso. I too want it dead flat and consider the no-notch a problem. Also notice that newer models now do have the detents to acccount for this. As a seated climber the nose keeps wanting to com up from level. FSA tech support advised using carbon paste, yes between the metal parts, and I have to say that it has helped solve the problem but I am still doubtful of that solution. We shall see over time.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

A couple days ago, I substituted my CV's supplied Hutchinson Fusion 25's for a set of Grand Bois 28's I had in the garage. The 28's are a bit of a close fit for the frame but the bicycle's comfort level has suddenly gone up a whole 'nother level. Bumps still move me up and down, of course, but the going is now perilously close to the proverbial magic carpet ride.

For the record, I weigh in the neighborhood of 150.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

IMO, certain bikes are already there in ride quality and going big show more losses to what little is gain to a degree.

The iNfinito is high on that list being one of the best surface mute effect feel of about any bike I have ridden. I test rode one with 23s and 120PSI to intentionally make it as bad as it was going to be.

Now my 2014 Roubaix SL4 Disc to get near the CV subtle feel need 28-30s. And it still does not get there. My 2006 Roubaix can do fine on 23s and diminishing return to a bigger tire to a large degree. I am 210 and ride a 58-60 bike FWIW.

My Scott Addict LTD does benefit, I run a 23/25 on wide rims and the rear is tight.

I just traded my TCX for a Six13, and that feel a lot like the CV in terms of that muted feel of pave surface. I so far ran it with 23C tubeless and the 23/25 HED wheels off the Scott. And it support my observation as above. The Six13 would fit a 30 probably, but does not really need it as it already rides to the sweet side, AS DOES THE CV as I already said.

On my Belgium wheels [off Scott tried on Six13] the 23/25 Conti Black Chile sit out at 25mm and 28mm in the mid 80s PSI. It feel marginally better than the 23C tubeless with PSI 10 higher. Not different enough to spend for IMO. But if you weigh a lot less than me, you will push/feel less tire/ride compliance than I at near same pressures.


----------

